# Haken - Tuning?



## leandroab (Apr 27, 2012)

I discovered this band recently and I'm in love. But what the hell do they tune to? I thought Aquarius was all standard 7 string or drop A maybe. But then I think there is already 8 string involved, since the second album, Visions, has it.

So, what's their tuning?


----------



## Cynic (Apr 27, 2012)

BEADGBE on this song according to this tab:

Haken - Insomnia Tab Online | UG Plus @ Ultimate-Guitar.com


----------



## leandroab (Apr 27, 2012)

I think I've figured out. They play live with two guitarists. One plays an 8 string, the other plays a 7 string and a keyboard/synth. 

Now it kinda makes sense haha


----------



## gulli05 (Apr 28, 2012)

Haken used both 7 and 8 strings on both the first album Aquarius and the second album Visions. The use Standard Tunings for both the 7 and 8 string guitars. So that will be _B-E-A-D-G-b-e _for the 7-string and _F#-B-E-A-D-G-b-e_ for the 8-string.

I'm quite curious to know what guitar Charlie Griffith is currently using since I know he sold his 8-string fanned fret guitar to Tom MacLean who acts as Bassist for Haken and as a guitarist for To-Mera. Tom is using that 8-string on the new To-Mera album which is currently being recorded (it might be in the mixing stage at this point. I am not completely sure).

By the way I highly recommend you check out To-Mera.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Apr 28, 2012)

It's great to see people from all over the world are enjoying their work (Haken, To-mera). They all live 20 minutes drive from my place and often play the music venues here.

Don't underestimate "Hen" on guitar and keys, he's a serious player in his own right! 

He was playing a JP EBMM 7 last time I saw them.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, this seriously makes it more difficult for me to try and play their songs. It sucks when you realize that you need the 8th string for a 5 second passage 




Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> They all live 20 minutes drive from my place and often play the music venues here.



Holy shit! That's awesome! 

You know what? Go by their house and ask them in which songs do they use 7 string only  And say they're awesome! hahahah


----------



## Winspear (Apr 28, 2012)

Ryan-ZenGtr- said:


> They all live 20 minutes drive from my place and often play the music venues here.



I know they are local, I'll have to keep an eye on their gigs so I can see them - I'd love to see small shows with talented bands! 
I'm sad I missed the Anchorhead gigs haha


----------

